
 Feedburner CEO Dick Costolo To Become Twitter COO  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/02/oh-rss-is-definitely-dead-now-feedburner-ceo-dick-costolo-to-become-twitter-coo/
======
hikari17
Good for Twitter, not so good for the Chicago tech/startup scene. Dick was an
inspiration to many local entrepreneurs, and the Feedburner exit is often
cited as evidence that "it _can_ be done here."

~~~
sachinag
Yeah, but Brad Feld led Feedburner's B round. Matt McCall had to go to New
World Ventures because he couldn't raise a fund at Portage.

You can do anything anywhere, but your odds of success are _much, much_ better
on the coasts. The lawyers here have fucked me, the (few) investors here have
toyed with me and left me hanging, and the actual number of people who can
actually deal with startup culture (no, it's not "working 40 hours for a small
company", asshole) is abysmally small. Tech Cocktail and the like are swamped
with recruiters and "social media experts".

There are successes, such as 37signals, PerkSpot, skinnyCorp, but almost all
of them are bootstrapped. If you need money because you're doing interesting
technical things, leave.

I should have started my company in the Bay Area. It's too late for me. Save
yourself.

~~~
bingaman_
Don't forget Kickstarter and Everyblock. Chicago will be fine.

~~~
sachinag
EveryBlock already sold to MSNBC. Based on Adrian's note about trying to keep
the site alive (<http://blog.everyblock.com/2009/aug/17/acquisition/>), I have
to assume it was a buy/hire.

~~~
adrianh
EveryBlock is proudly staying in Chicago.

------
ivankirigin

      Years from now, when the history books are written, 
      this week will be recognized as a pivotally beautiful one for Twitter.

<http://twitter.com/sacca/status/3714731351>

